# 10 dpo! symptoms????



## loveydovey

Hello ladies,
So I am 10 dpo, So I am on the 2ww! Is anyone going thru this as well? In advance sorry for all this info, but it is easier to compare with you guys 


1dpo-5 dpo- No symptoms, at least not any that I noticed:shrug:

6 dpo-Had some cramping that lasted up to 30 seconds and Creamy CM (sorry TMI)

7 dpo- Some pain around my belly, like pokey dont really know how to explain. Creamy CM not as much as the day before, constipation and headaches

8 dpo-CM was just sticky, weird feeling on my left side and again headaches oh and pokey feeling once again

9 dpo- CM sticky less then the day before, dull headache but enough to bother me along with EXTREME heartburn lasted about 2 hours and again that pokey feeling:shrug:

10 dpo-CM sticky, headache and heartburn

Please ladies share any experiences that you may have!!!
I really dont know if this can be pregnancy signs or me just going crazy so pleasee let me know what you guys thinkk!!!


Thanks :)


----------



## hatbox

I can't SS because I have health issues that always mimic early pregnancy but those do sound like good signs. With my son, I can recall cramping about a week before AF was due and nausea(bad) about 4 days before AF was due until two and a half months. Everything else came later for me.


----------



## loveydovey

Thanks :) it really means alot that you replied I had a feeling no one would ....
so how many dpo are you?? When do you think I should test? this is my first cycle actually charting so I am a little confused, but I have been ttc over a year:wacko:
LOTS OF
:dust: TO YOU!!! GOOD LUCK!!! I HOPE YOU GET YOUR BFP!



hatbox said:


> I can't SS because I have health issues that always mimic early pregnancy but those do sound like good signs. With my son, I can recall cramping about a week before AF was due and nausea(bad) about 4 days before AF was due until two and a half months. Everything else came later for me.


----------



## hatbox

loveydovey said:


> Thanks :) it really means alot that you replied I had a feeling no one would ....
> so how many dpo are you?? When do you think I should test? this is my first cycle actually charting so I am a little confused, but I have been ttc over a year:wacko:
> LOTS OF
> :dust: TO YOU!!! GOOD LUCK!!! I HOPE YOU GET YOUR BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> hatbox said:
> 
> 
> I can't SS because I have health issues that always mimic early pregnancy but those do sound like good signs. With my son, I can recall cramping about a week before AF was due and nausea(bad) about 4 days before AF was due until two and a half months. Everything else came later for me.Click to expand...

I am 10 dpo today. You can test today, but it's less likely to get a positive even if you are pregnant. The best time to start if you want to only test at the optimal times would be the day after you miss your period. If you normally start your period 13 days after ovulation, that would be 14 dpo. If you normally start 14 days after, then 15 dpo and so on. I however am one of those frequent testers and have been getting bfns but I expected those so bfns don't bother me. The only thing that bothers me is AF actually showing up. So it's really a choice that you should make based on how you'd react to a bfn right now. If you're like me and bfns don't bother you because you know that anything before really 18 dpo or so doesn't mean too much because of implantation variences, then you're ok to test earlier. If you will become upset and cry, then wait until the day after you miss your period.


----------



## loveydovey

Thanks for the advice, I think I am just going to wait for AF to be late. I am so anxious to test but Im guessing it will be better if I wait I dont want to get a :bfn: because that will just discourage me from testing again.
LOTS OF :dust:
Good luck to youu!!!!
:hugs:





hatbox said:


> loveydovey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) it really means alot that you replied I had a feeling noone would ....
> so how many dpo are you?? When do you think I should test? this is my first cycle actually charting so I am a little confused, but I have been ttc over a year:wacko:
> LOTS OF
> :dust: TO YOU!!! GOOD LUCK!!! I HOPE YOU GET YOUR BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> hatbox said:
> 
> 
> I can't SS because I have health issues that always mimic early pregnancy but those do sound like good signs. With my son, I can recall cramping about a week before AF was due and nausea(bad) about 4 days before AF was due until two and a half months. Everything else came later for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 10 dpo today. You can test today, but it's less likely to get a positive even if you are pregnant. The best time to start if you want to only test at the optimal times would be the day after you miss your period. If you normally start your period 13 days after ovulation, that would be 14 dpo. If you normally start 14 days after, then 15 dpo and so on. I however am one of those frequent testers and have been getting bfns but I expected those so bfns don't bother me. The only thing that bothers me is AF actually showing up. So it's really a choice that you should make based on how you'd react to a bfn right now. If you're like me and bfns don't bother you because you know that anything before really 18 dpo or so doesn't mean too much because of implantation variences, then you're ok to test earlier. If you will become upset and cry, then wait until the day after you miss your period.Click to expand...


----------



## hatbox

Sounds like a good plan to me. :dust:


----------



## littlemama16

hello , 
i got my BFP yesterday at 13dpo went to doc today for my blood test just waiting on results 
my symptoms or lack there of where a sore lower back from about 7dpo, a strange craving for toast with tartare sauce lol!, and slight cramping around ovaries from 9dpo.
good luck and lots of baby dust to you hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## lululove

Your symptoms are sounding very good!! :thumbup:

I am 9 dpo right now. 
It's my first month of TTC, however, I've felt really different. 

-Since about 3 dpo I am always sleepy, but I can get comfortable enough to get good sleep. 
-Around 5 or 6 dpo I got a sharp pain in my right side around where the ovary would be. The pain only lasted a few minutes but it was definitely there! 
-About 6 dpo, I got a sore throat, earaches, dizziness, and headaches. I thought I had a middle ear infection but after 2 days they went away.
-BBs are somewhat sore, very swollen and rock hard, but not overly sore? 
-I will be super hungry so i will walk into the kitchen to get something to eat then nothing will sound good and I will feel like I'm going to throw up. 
-Headaches are off and on now.
-Every now and then I'll feel some dull very slight cramp-things in my uterus, but its not much.

I tested this morning (early I know) and got a BFN. Discouraged..

Is there still hope for me this month?? 

:dust:
baby dust to all TTC​


----------



## lynze_an

I read today that about 48% of pregnant women get there bfp before 11 dpo so not even half! Gives me some hope since I got a bfn today at 11 dpo ):


----------



## lululove

There is hope! I saw one person in another thread got their BFP at 15 DPO with a digital clearblue. They had waited a long time before they got their BFP. And this whole time I thought I was 9 dpo... I was really 8. I must've been one day ahead of myself. :dohh:


:dust:
Heres a hopin!!

I send a lot of baby dust. O:)


----------



## lululove

There is hope! I saw one person in another thread got their BFP at 15 DPO with a digital clearblue. They had waited a long time before they got their BFP. And this whole time I thought I was 9 dpo... I was really 8. I must've been one day ahead of myself. :dohh:


:dust:
Heres a hopin!!

I send a lot of baby dust. O:)[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! I am also 10 DPO today. I did a test today and it was a BFN, but I know it's still early. My temps are still looking good so I'm holding out hope. AF is due earliest tomorrow, more likely Friday, Saturday or Sunday. 

Symptoms - I am a notorious symptom spotter, so don't give these too much weight:

- Tender boobs and sensitive/sore nipples immediately after ovulation until just a few days ago - these have subsided somewhat, but boobs are still a little sore. Nips less so.

- Burping/reflux this has been for the last few days

- had some twinges at about 7 DPO

- currently have cold-like symptoms, post nasal drip, sore throat etc.


----------



## loveydovey

LADIES GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU!! I FEEL A LITTLE DISCOURAGED JUST HAD SOME CREAMY CM EARLIER TODAY, BUT NOT SO MUCH. ALSO, SOME CRAMPING BUT IT DOES NOT FEEL LIKE AF. IM HOPING ITS NOT:happydance: AND MAYBE I WILL GET MY :bfp: 

BUT AGAIN I DONT WANT TO GET MY HOPES UP, I DONT WANNA BE DISCOURAGED ONCE AGAIN :shrug:


----------



## loveydovey

IM NOT REALLY GOOD WITH SYMPTOMS BECAUSE I HAVE NOT BEEN PREGNANT BUT IM STARTING TO GET LOTS OF BURPING LOL ALSO SOME MINOR CRAMPING ON MY LOWER LEFT, SOAR THROAT WITH A RUNNY NOUSE AND I FEEL THAT MY EYES GET REALLY BLURRY AT TIMES. 

HOPEFULLY YOU GET YOUR :bfp:

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!
LOTS OF
:dust:


DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies! I am also 10 DPO today. I did a test today and it was a BFN, but I know it's still early. My temps are still looking good so I'm holding out hope. AF is due earliest tomorrow, more likely Friday, Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Symptoms - I am a notorious symptom spotter, so don't give these too much weight:
> 
> - Tender boobs and sensitive/sore nipples immediately after ovulation until just a few days ago - these have subsided somewhat, but boobs are still a little sore. Nips less so.
> 
> - Burping/reflux this has been for the last few days
> 
> - had some twinges at about 7 DPO
> 
> - currently have cold-like symptoms, post nasal drip, sore throat etc.


----------



## loveydovey

CONGRATULATIONS!!! YOU MUST BE SO SO HAPPY :happydance: GOOD LUCK IN YOUR PREGNANCY. 

I WAS OFF A DAY SO I GUESS TODAY IS 10 DPO AND I AM FEELING CRAMPING AROUND MY LOWER LEFT SIDE, SORE THROAT AND CREAMY CM (SORRY TMI) 

UGHHH I WANT A :bfp:

GOOD LUCK LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES!!!!! 
:dust:


littlemama16 said:


> hello ,
> i got my BFP yesterday at 13dpo went to doc today for my blood test just waiting on results
> my symptoms or lack there of where a sore lower back from about 7dpo, a strange craving for toast with tartare sauce lol!, and slight cramping around ovaries from 9dpo.
> good luck and lots of baby dust to you hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## Lovebotlass17

You know what I have been honestly craving for the past three days? CHEESEBURGERS!! With pickles! I usually only get single patties when I eat out, but lately I needed double patties. Gosh, I'm a fatty right now. But it tastes so good! With my first pregnancy before my son, I craved BK cheesburgers. 

It's still early for us! 12 dpo as of midnight! Getting closer!


----------



## loveydovey

LOL THAT IS FUNNY!! WELL THAT MUST BE A GOOD SIGN FOR YOU!! GOOD LUCK HOPE YOU GET YOU :bfp:

:dust: COMING YOUR WAY!!!!
KEEP ME UPDATED I AM 12dpo I GUESS I WAS A DAY AHEAD OF MYSELF...SO WERE ON THE SAME BOAT :) DO YOU HAVE ANY OTHER SYMPTOMS?


I WILL KEEP MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OF US LADIES !!!!



Lovebotlass17 said:


> You know what I have been honestly craving for the past three days? CHEESEBURGERS!! With pickles! I usually only get single patties when I eat out, but lately I needed double patties. Gosh, I'm a fatty right now. But it tastes so good! With my first pregnancy before my son, I craved BK cheesburgers.
> 
> It's still early for us! 12 dpo as of midnight! Getting closer!


----------



## littlemama16

thankyou very much!! 
i didnt have to much cm but my cervix stayed high till about 10dpo and then dropped but went right back up the next day and i had cramping but very diff from af for me,
got my blood test results and am about 4-5 weeks very excited 
hope you get your BFP soon
lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## loveydovey

yayyy!!! congrats :) im glad you got your bfp:thumbup:
i hope you have a wonderful and helthy pregnancy.



littlemama16 said:


> thankyou very much!!
> i didnt have to much cm but my cervix stayed high till about 10dpo and then dropped but went right back up the next day and i had cramping but very diff from af for me,
> got my blood test results and am about 4-5 weeks very excited
> hope you get your BFP soon
> lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## Sam07

Hi Girls,

Hows everyone doing? Im new here.

10DPO today 2.12.2011 - Not much feeling except sore breast and sensitive nipples. Usually nipples are just no feeling but sore breast. No CM but sleepy and nausea.

Anyone with BFP on same symtom?


----------



## loveydovey

hello girly!! 
welcome:) well im way passed the 10 dpo, im 17 dpo but still getting negatives=/ i had similar symptoms at 10 dpo and CM. hopefully you get your bfp soon!! good luck to you :)


Sam07 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hows everyone doing? Im new here.
> 
> 10DPO today 2.12.2011 - Not much feeling except sore breast and sensitive nipples. Usually nipples are just no feeling but sore breast. No CM but sleepy and nausea.
> 
> Anyone with BFP on same symtom?


----------



## Sam07

Im hoping its BFP soon.....2ww is hard




loveydovey said:


> hello girly!!
> welcome:) well im way passed the 10 dpo, im 17 dpo but still getting negatives=/ i had similar symptoms at 10 dpo and CM. hopefully you get your bfp soon!! good luck to you :)
> 
> 
> Sam07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hows everyone doing? Im new here.
> 
> 10DPO today 2.12.2011 - Not much feeling except sore breast and sensitive nipples. Usually nipples are just no feeling but sore breast. No CM but sleepy and nausea.
> 
> Anyone with BFP on same symtom?Click to expand...


----------



## loveydovey

yup it sure is... im going onto my 3ww=/


Sam07 said:


> Im hoping its BFP soon.....2ww is hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveydovey said:
> 
> 
> hello girly!!
> welcome:) well im way passed the 10 dpo, im 17 dpo but still getting negatives=/ i had similar symptoms at 10 dpo and CM. hopefully you get your bfp soon!! good luck to you :)
> 
> 
> Sam07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hows everyone doing? Im new here.
> 
> 10DPO today 2.12.2011 - Not much feeling except sore breast and sensitive nipples. Usually nipples are just no feeling but sore breast. No CM but sleepy and nausea.
> 
> Anyone with BFP on same symtom?
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sam07

Hi girl,

How are things going on? 11dpo today and i had this small amount of brown discharge...af isnt due till next wednesday....what you reckon??




loveydovey said:


> yup it sure is... im going onto my 3ww=/
> 
> 
> Sam07 said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping its BFP soon.....2ww is hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveydovey said:
> 
> 
> hello girly!!
> welcome:) well im way passed the 10 dpo, im 17 dpo but still getting negatives=/ i had similar symptoms at 10 dpo and CM. hopefully you get your bfp soon!! good luck to you :)
> 
> 
> Sam07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hows everyone doing? Im new here.
> 
> 10DPO today 2.12.2011 - Not much feeling except sore breast and sensitive nipples. Usually nipples are just no feeling but sore breast. No CM but sleepy and nausea.
> 
> Anyone with BFP on same symtom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## loveydovey

hello,
well that maybe a good sign, i personally did not experience it. i hope you get a :bfp: 

:dust: to you!!!!

i think i may be out this month, i just hope af shows up so i can try again.


Sam07 said:


> Hi girl,
> 
> How are things going on? 11dpo today and i had this small amount of brown discharge...af isnt due till next wednesday....what you reckon??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveydovey said:
> 
> 
> yup it sure is... im going onto my 3ww=/
> 
> 
> Sam07 said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping its BFP soon.....2ww is hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveydovey said:
> 
> 
> hello girly!!
> welcome:) well im way passed the 10 dpo, im 17 dpo but still getting negatives=/ i had similar symptoms at 10 dpo and CM. hopefully you get your bfp soon!! good luck to you :)
> 
> 
> Sam07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hows everyone doing? Im new here.
> 
> 10DPO today 2.12.2011 - Not much feeling except sore breast and sensitive nipples. Usually nipples are just no feeling but sore breast. No CM but sleepy and nausea.
> 
> Anyone with BFP on same symtom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------

